# Angle Grinder; Is Diamond Turbo Cup Wheel attached correctly?



## a1481155 (Dec 2, 2012)

I got this Black & Decker 4 1/2" angle grinder model# 4247 type 100 with the B&D grinder wheel on it attached as follows: (Backing Flange, Grinder Wheel, 5/8 Clamp Nut) & it sits nicely within the confines of the guard. 

















I tried to put the threaded (5/8-11) Diamond Turbo Cup Wheel on the same way (Backing Flange, Cup Wheel, 5/8 Clamp Nut) but it doesn't seem to fit properly with the Backing Flange so I did not use that, there's also not enough spindle to screw the 5/8 Clamp Nut to & it sits totally outside the guard.

Does it look like this attached correctly??


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Do not need the cupped flange or the guard with that style wheel.


----------



## a1481155 (Dec 2, 2012)

Great, thanks!
How about Clamp Nut?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Nut not needed, That wheel is threaded on, right?


----------



## zircon (Sep 24, 2007)

You have that wheel on upside down. Flip it over and it will sit inside the guard.


----------



## a1481155 (Dec 2, 2012)

Great, thanks!


joecaption said:


> Nut not needed, That wheel is threaded on, right?


Yes, I just screwed it on with no spacer/washer or the nut.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

zircon said:


> You have that wheel on upside down. Flip it over and it will sit inside the guard.


Huh?? :huh:


The wheel is on the correct way. As it spins and you apply pressure, it will get tighter..............


----------



## a1481155 (Dec 2, 2012)

jomama45 said:


> Huh?? :huh:
> 
> 
> The wheel is on the correct way. As it spins and you apply pressure, it will get tighter..............


Yes, thanks! I ignored that one. :jester:


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

You can take that guard off for this use, it will get in the way anyway.

And if you turn that wheel over it is going to unscrew and fly through a leg or something. So ignoring the one is a wise idea.

ED


----------



## a1481155 (Dec 2, 2012)

Great, thanks!


----------



## zircon (Sep 24, 2007)

I still maintain that the OP has that wheel mounted back side foremost. Lots of bum dope on this thread. Flipping the wheel will not cause it to loosen. The wheel tightens as it turns because the grinder rotates clockwise when viewed from above and the spindle has a right hand thread. Flipping the wheel does not change these two necessary conditions. Recommending using the wheel without a guard is ill advised unless the wheel mfgr specifically says it is OK to do so. The angle grinders spin at more than 10,000 RPM and care should be taken using them. Here are three pictures of my grinder fitted with a wire brush. Pic with the tightening nut down as the OP has it. When the wire brush was new, it would not clear the guard in this position. It will now because the wire wheel has worn down. Two pictures with the nut in the up position. Note the wheel is centered correctly in the middle of the guard and the Dewalt label is clearly shown. The manufacturers always want their label to show when the unit is mounted. When mounting a blade to a circular saw, you have the label out or else the blade would be in backwards.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Zircon: do you not realize that that wheel only works in one way out. 
It is a diamond cup wheel, for polishing stone, concrete counter tops, or other similar material. So it goes on only one way. Cup down. And the guard is a nuisance when doing this chore, and in the way more than it is needed. 

But hey I am not trying to start an argument, just pointing out a mis-conception.

ED


----------



## zircon (Sep 24, 2007)

de-nagorg said:


> Zircon: do you not realize that that wheel only works in one way out.
> It is a diamond cup wheel, for polishing stone, concrete counter tops, or other similar material. So it goes on only one way. Cup down. And the guard is a nuisance when doing this chore, and in the way more than it is needed.
> 
> But hey I am not trying to start an argument, just pointing out a mis-conception.
> ...


I stand corrected. I looked at some other pictures of diamond cup turbo wheels on the web and I see that they are designed to grind on the flat instead of the edge.


----------

